

Why voicemail systems need to be optimized - pjy04

Shouldn't a voicemail say "Sorry [NAME] isn't here. Leave a message.... BEEP"<p>Not this way: "Sorry the person you have reached at 310-555-5555 is not available at the moment. If you would like to leave a callback number press 1 now. If you would like to leave a message please wait at the end to leave one or press 2... ... ... BEEP"
======
furGLITCH
That's intentional. More minutes wasted by customers results in more money in
the pockets of the wireless telecom companies. (Overall.)

